# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHU de Liège (Hôpital du Sart Tilman)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHU de Liège (Hôpital du Sart Tilman)
Bâtiment B35
Liège

Bezoek de website van CHU de Liège


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHU de Liège.*

----------

